# Maiden Mare approaching foaling



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum ... and we demand pictures...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Even without a picture, at 341 days and waxing, I would expect anytime within the next week or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is a photo of her teats.....


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing! welcome!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!! I have a veteran broodmare who has been due since May (we have revamped her due date to "whenever she feels like it). She has been producing colostrum for a while now, and we can feel the baby moving, but she has never fully bagged up. The only place we can feel the foal is right at the soft spot in her flank. Each mare is different and "the usual" signs do not apply to every mare, but just things to look for. Her belly will drop, she should be producing colostrum, if not the actual milk itself, she may start sweating, her mood may change from her "norm", her vulva will "leak" clear fluid (I call it lube:lol, and will elongate. Again, these are the typical signs, but I can attest that even veteran mares can go against the grain. My mare is leaking, but not elongated, not bagging, hates everyone one day and lovey the next, so my opinion is vigilance or have the vet out. And wear plenty of caps, so you don't pull your hair out!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Better sub for this one just in case - I hate missing out on the action. Best of luck with the adventure, Teallmee.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

This is Shadow......
...bear with me. I am new to this forum........:wink::wink:


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome and subbing!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ha, ha... another New Yorker!!! She looks more pregnant than my mare, lol, with the way her belly is hanging, it is different than just fat. Her legs, hindquarters, chest... none have excess fat on them.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

@ falcor........don't let the state that I live in fool ya. Lol ......I live in upstate NY....lots of pastures, farms and horses. I am experienced, but when it comes to maidens, I worry.........A lot! They are so unpredictable!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Morgan.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Lol, I am from Rochester, just went back at the end of July. I miss the GREEN!!!! After reading many a pregnant mare forum here, I have learned everyone worries, whether the mare is maiden or veteran. I am just thankful I still have all my hair, lol.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just got back to Canandaigua after a short visit to my "necessary" home (someone, namely DH, has to work for a living.....lol) I LOVE IT HERE! Having a horse here in these hills is a dream. 300 acres and more trails than I could ever ride. ;-)


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! We would be neighbors.......Rochester is only one and a half hours from here! Love the green....hate the winters!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

From Amherst, originally, (buffalo) but have always had a home on Canandaigua Lake. Long as I can remember. One horse is in East Aurora at Lothlorien Therapeutic center, the other is here at a friends.....on the 300 acres. DH is from Lockport.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> From Amherst, originally, (buffalo) but have always had a home on Canandaigua Lake. Long as I can remember. One horse is in East Aurora at Lothlorien Therapeutic center, the other is here at a friends.....on the 300 acres. DH is from Lockport.


My family lives in North Java.....very close!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

*Sire of Shadow's Foal*

The foal's daddy is a paint. Shadow is black. What are the chances that the foal will have a splash of color? Most likely it will be a Bay, right?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

You can play with this link:
Color Calculator

but plugging both mom and dad in as solids, this is what you get:
70.31% - Bay
23.44% - Black
6.25% - Chestnut


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> You can play with this link:
> Color Calculator
> 
> but plugging both mom and dad in as solids, this is what you get:
> ...


Thanks! I have 2 solid paints and would love a splash of color...........but, really....I just want my mare to have a healthy foal without any complications. But a splash of color would be icing on the cake! :lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Falcor74 said:


> You can play with this link:
> Color Calculator
> 
> but plugging both mom and dad in as solids, this is what you get:
> ...


Without knowing the zygousity of the parents, always assume that they are heterozygous. So the results should look more like this:

Chestnut 25%
Black 37.5%
Bay 37.5%

White patterns are separate genes, and as such, are independent of the base colour of the horse. Looking at the sire, I would say he probably has sabino, and maybe tobiano too. Either way, these genes may be passed on, but may be minimal, as in the case of the sire, or very loud.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love babies ._. Congrats! (even if the baby was a "whoopsie!" xD) Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> Without knowing the zygousity of the parents, always assume that they are heterozygous. So the results should look more like this:
> 
> Chestnut 25%
> Black 37.5%
> ...


 
Thanks for the information..........I get so confused about the different types of paints and the genetics of color. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

I cant wait to see what the foal ends up looking like. Your mare is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum you and your husband sound like wonderful people to me... Good on ya!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a chestnut Arab mare approaching foaling, the sire is a paint. I wonder who will foal first? My mare doesn't have a due date, I bought her late May as seven (or eight) months pregnant. She looks pretty much like your mare, belly-wise. A little udder development, but she's not a maiden so it's not so noticeable. I'd like to get a photo up but I don't know how :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Teeallmee said:


> ...I get so confused about the different types of paints and the genetics of color.


How the pattern genes are expressed can be very difficult to predict.

In our herd, consider 3 generations/4 closely related horses..

Grandmother "Mandy", with just enough belly white to be a "regular" registry Paint.










Daughter "Lady", mostly white (her other side is completely white).










Grandson "Buckshot", visually, a pretty loud black tobi.










and Buckshot's half sister, "Cinnamon" (same sire)


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Welcome to the forum you and your husband sound like wonderful people to me... Good on ya!


Thanks Merlot! My husband IS wonderful! He made my dream of having horses a reality when he bought my first horse 16 years ago, building a barn, arena and run in shed. He is not much of a rider, but he LOVES to take care of them.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Bondre said:


> I have a chestnut Arab mare approaching foaling, the sire is a paint. I wonder who will foal first? My mare doesn't have a due date, I bought her late May as seven (or eight) months pregnant. She looks pretty much like your mare, belly-wise. A little udder development, but she's not a maiden so it's not so noticeable. I'd like to get a photo up but I don't know how :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would love to see photos! Instead of clicking on quick rely, click advanced. Then you can use the attachment icon....paper clip....to attach a photo. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, PaintHorseMares! Your horses are gorgeous! Buckshot is my favorite! I guess I shall just have to wait and see......but boy am I ever anxious!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Teeallmee said:


> Wow, PaintHorseMares! Your horses are gorgeous! Buckshot is my favorite! I guess I shall just have to wait and see......but boy am I ever anxious!


Thanks, and *good luck* with your mare. The waiting is always the hard part and then it happens so quickly. When Lady looked close this spring, I started checking on her 2-3 times a night. Of course, nothing, nothing, nothing....On April 20th (342 days in foal), checked on her at 4:30am....nothing, and figured another day. At 6:30am while making my coffee, looked out and she was laying in the hay we had set up for her. Ran out the door, and Buckshot had just been born. Of course, had to run back in for the camera, and she did pick a morning after it rained the day before. Here are the pictures...born to back out grazing in less than 2 1/2 hours. A true miracle of nature to look forward to.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1007...s/5868944125322604177?authkey=CJ3Bm_qHu7CgjwE


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay.......Shadow is 346 days preggo.......still nothing! I thought for sure she would have foaled by now......(my other mare foaled at 345 days) 2 years ago. I have been checking up on her ever hour and 2 to 3 times in the night, but still nothing! Her teats/bag haven't changed a bit. She is carrying her tail a little bit high, tho. Her vulva really hasn't changed either! She has been calling out to her friends, so I took her out of her foaling area so that she could spend some time with her barn buddies. I am getting anxious! The longer the pregnancy, the more prone she is for complications, right?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

+/- 2 weeks is very common. If 345 is accurate, I wouldn't worry. She isn't getting any fescue, is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

None in her hay......there may be some in our yard, but not in pasture area. I have just let her out in the yard as I clean out her foaling area, but I will limit her visits in case she is ingesting traces of fescue.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

If you have her by herself she may be anxious - this will delay foaling - they should have others with her - either in paddock (if it is a large one) or right next door


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Shadow's foaling area shares the same fence line as her barn buddies. They visit throughout the day, and at night, Whisky and Lily sleep at the fence where Shadow is. I know Shadow misses her stall in the barn, but it is just not big enough for foaling. My husband enclosed a paddock area with our run -in shed. She has plenty of clean ground and shelter. I visit with her throughout the day. She loves going in our yard to graze. There are times that I left her out.....( supervised, of course) for over an hour, just for a change of scenery and to graze on fresh grass.......I don't have plush acreage. So this is always a treat for her. She never leaves our property. She is like a big puppy dog. Now I am getting worried if she has ingested toxic fescue! My husband said that it is in our yard along with rye grass and clover. I pray that she or her foals's health isn't compromised!!!!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

My other mare, Whiskey had a normal, healthy pregnancy and foal. Her diet was the same as Shadow' s.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Teeallmee said:


> Shadow's foaling area shares the same fence line as her barn buddies. They visit throughout the day, and at night, Whisky and Lily sleep at the fence where Shadow is. I know Shadow misses her stall in the barn, but it is just not big enough for foaling. My husband enclosed a paddock area with our run -in shed. She has plenty of clean ground and shelter. I visit with her throughout the day. She loves going in our yard to graze. There are times that I left her out.....( supervised, of course) for over an hour, just for a change of scenery and to graze on fresh grass.......I don't have plush acreage. So this is always a treat for her. She never leaves our property. She is like a big puppy dog. Now I am getting worried if she has ingested toxic fescue! My husband said that it is in our yard along with rye grass and clover. I pray that she or her foals's health isn't compromised!!!!


I personally wouldn't worry about an hour or two of grazing where they may be a little fescue. Since we normally feed fescue, we separate a pregnant mare from the herd just like you did to feed only orchard, but even in the pregnant mare's pasture, there is some fescue mixed in and it has not been a problem. If it really worries you talk to your vet. Your vet can give you Equidone, which neutralizes fescue toxicity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhh OK That sounds great 
Don't panic, the foal will be born when he/she feels like it ;-)
It's probably very pleasant lounging around in that big hammock.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing  good luck!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Merlot said:


> ahhh OK That sounds great
> Don't panic, the foal will be born when he/she feels like it ;-)
> It's probably very pleasant lounging around in that big hammock.


I actually use the hammock to lay down as I watch Shadow.......:lol:


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

whiskey and Lily checking in on Shadow......Nope! Still no foal!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Hoping tonight's full moon will speed things up! Come on baby!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm waiting on a foal also, and like you I hope the full helps us out!! 😜😜

This waiting is killing me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

That makes 3 of us!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe tomorrow we will have 3 beautiful, healthy foals to show off!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers, toes, legs, arms... all crossed! :rofl:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck to everyone! It's hard to wait, but when it happens.... *priceless*.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

MsLady said:


> Maybe tomorrow we will have 3 beautiful, healthy foals to show off!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would be wonderful!!
I pray that all three are born healthy without any complications......


I was just out in the paddock with Shadow......her flanks are soaking wet with sweat, as well as her teat area. She keeps swishing her tail, kicking at her belly and stomping her feet, but not sure if it is truly labor or flies! I guess we shall see.......


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

***** Moon!*


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

After reading ur 2:24am post I just knew she would have it!! Well I'm off to check on Sage, wish me luck 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I thought for sure as well! Those sound like labor to me! Darn mares, lol!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think they are doing this on purpose, they see us coming and laugh 😂😂😂!!

They probably think we are so crazy for checking on them, grooming them, messaging them, taking pictures of their vaja-ja's every other day, looking at their teats (I practically have to stand on my head for that!). These mares must think we are nuts!! Heck I'm beginning to wonder myself 😳!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Well, my sanity has never been in question, it's already confirmed I'm nuts:rofl:! It is like they give us soooo much hope, then they yank it back. I swear they are keeping their legs crossed just so we keep on with the extra fussing. :-?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The old breeders around here always told me that mares don't like an audience and will "hold it" until you're not watching ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That's our problem then!! I need to stop feeding her 😂😂😂! She is not staying around us any more so maybe she is doing it on her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Has she had it yet? Huh? huh? huh? (Zephyr wrote this) ;-)


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

To think i was anxious enough.....I had an appt with a new farrier this morning (my farrier of over 13 years died unexpectantly last month. . Shadow did not respond very well to him......she acted like she had never been trimmed before! ( I was soooooo embarrassed!). I tipped him well and he scheduled me again in another 8 weeks, so I guess it wasn't too bad! Lol anyways, when I mentioned that Shadow was 349 days pregnant, he looked amazed! He told me that she didn't look pregnant at all to him.....just a horse with big teats! His input was that if she IS pregnant, than the foal would be weak/sickly b/c the mare doesn't look big. 

You can just imagine how this horse owner who has been watching closely to every movement Shadow has been making for the past 3 weeks felt! I have been going absolutely crazy....Now this?? My mind is playin horrible tricks on me! What if she isn't pregnant? Ugh! I refuse to let his opinion change my mind......but what if he is right? Ahhhhhhhhh! 

I turned Shadow out with her barn girls. I feel so defeated!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Try not to fret too much... maybe the exercise will do her good. Just continue to keep an eye on her. Compared to other pictures of pregnant mares, mine just seems kind of fat. I have been assured by my vet that even though she does not have a full udder, she is definitely close. The picture was taken on the 6th of August, and the only difference is she now has a bell shaped belly.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ignore him. She's a maiden mare - maiden mares generally do not put all that much weight on - just ask Equinebovine - her mare still looked sleek and fit when mine looked like she was about to berth at a tug boat convention. ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Ignore him. She's a maiden mare - maiden mares generally do not put all that much weight on - just ask Equinebovine - her mare still looked sleek and fit when mine looked like she was about to berth at a tug boat convention. ;-)


 Yup. Freya was a maiden and didn't really show at all :shock: The only real sign were her boobies.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Plus the first foal is usually the smallest! So I'd imagine she wouldn't be huge. 

I bought a mare who turned out to be pregnant, and she'd had 3 other foals. I didn't know she was pregnant until she came up with the baby at her side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone.........I guess his comment just took the wind out of my sails for a bit. I will give Shadow the night off from my watchful eye and continue with the insanity tomorrow morning! Lol. 

Horse people really are Stable people........Not! LoL.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This is Lady, this picture was taken the day before she had Cowboy (she was also maiden)









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! She has the same "figure" as Shadow! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> Try not to fret too much... maybe the exercise will do her good. Just continue to keep an eye on her. Compared to other pictures of pregnant mares, mine just seems kind of fat. I have been assured by my vet that even though she does not have a full udder, she is definitely close. The picture was taken on the 6th of August, and the only difference is she now has a bell shaped belly.


Thanks for the comparison....they are similar....Shadow isn't carrying any other weight than in her belly. Some days she looks bigger than others......


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahh Teeallame, that's to do with the foal shifting around - it can be quite disconcerting 
Just for a giggle - here's Merlot about 2 WEEKS BEFORE His Lordship arrived ....see what I mean about being a barge LOL...
She had me panicking thinking she might pop before she allowed him out!
If you want to check out her foaling journey - it's all here ;-)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/merlots-foaling-thread-137414/


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Ahh Teeallame, that's to do with the foal shifting around - it can be quite disconcerting
> Just for a giggle - here's Merlot about 2 WEEKS BEFORE His Lordship arrived ....see what I mean about being a barge LOL...
> She had me panicking thinking she might pop before she allowed him out!
> If you want to check out her foaling journey - it's all here ;-)
> ...


OMG, Merlot! Now that is one big.....boat....I mean mare! Are you sure Zephyr was the only one in there?? Lol. She still is gorgeous!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL I know, actually I have a sneaking suspicion based on His Lordship's voracious appetite that he ate the other two.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

lol... Merlot :rofl:


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Merlot said:


> LOL I know, actually I have a sneaking suspicion based on His Lordship's voracious appetite that he ate the other two.


LoL. Where is the " love it" button when you need it! :rofl:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just with the whole, first foal is small, thing, whilst this is the norm, Freya must have not got the memo. If she produces anything bigger than that I'm going to seriously question her breeder about the 'no Clydesdale' in her blood line :shock:
I know I don't I have reference to go by but Panacea was well bigger than I thought and Freya really should have show :shock:
But I guess you can have horses with bucket pelvises same as humans :wink:


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Whiskey's foal, Lily ( now 2 yrs old) was a BIG baby.....and it was her first. She ripped terribly! The vet had to reconstruct her coodle. Thank goodness the tear didn't rip thru her rectum! She has healed well, but has battle scars.......


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wishing you a happy healthy foaling!!!!!! Mamma is beautiful!! cant wait to see the babe!!!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

This was Lady, a week before foaling this spring. She was a maiden and big as a whale, but she is a very stocky, halter body horse to begin with (14.2hh, 1100+ lbs)...


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I also had a maiden mare foal this summer. She wasn't super huge but definitely a little bigger than your mare. But every mare is different! The waiting game drove me nuts! SO know what your going through! Her of some pics of her right before she foaled.. Good luck with your mare 









Day before foaling








Hour before foaling


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I called he vet..........i wanted a consultation and / or visit to ease my mind.......She said that b/c Shadow gave her a hard time re: shots.....she would have to tranquilize her to do an ultrasound. Otherwise, to continue to look for bagging up. My husband and I do not want to tranquilize her at this point. We will just have to let nature take its course. She is back in the foaling paddock. Her teats look more full. Can express yellow/amber fluid, not still no milk.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Leave her to it I say. Good on you for getting the vet but by the sounds of it she is just getting herself ready  Freya had no milk until she dropped the foal so don't panic.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

My mother has come up for a 2 week visit from Texas. My focus will be more on our time together and less on the stress of waiting.......So I will post pix/info of progression as they occur....no more craziness!!! Lol.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Shadow is waddling more and eating less of her hay at a time. Her milk vein is large and she is has foamy sweat near her udders and flanks. It has been in the 90s these past few days, so not sure if the temp is what's making her uncomfortable. I can't believe it's Labor Day Weekend and no foal! Maybe the Labor will kick in before the weekend is over!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed that she will take the hint!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Wishing you luck also for a healthy foal and subbing for news of the baby.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Any news? Poor girl in that heat!
Good luck! Hope it all goes well


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

365 days in foal tomorrow.....Sept. 6th.........(according to her previous owner's calculations). I can't see a lot of movement. When I look, I don't know whether its Shadows guttural movements or the foal....especially at her flanks. Definitely no kicking. Will post pix this weekend.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had 2 boys, can u imagine being pregnant a full year!! 

Good things come to those who wait!....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

lol... and wait... and wait... and wait... :shock:


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel like I AM the one who is pregnant! I gave birth to my son over 9 years ago, and can honestly say it was a lot easier on me than waiting for this foal! :lol:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

They will eventually have them... Won't they??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no doubt that Sage will....Shadow , on he other hand.....who knows. She is 365 days in foal (according to her her previous owners' calculations/report). If she goes much longer, I will be gravely concerned! One, b/c many late term foals ( and mares) have complications and two...it's getting cooler now that fall is around the corner. I don't want to compromise the health of the foal due to upcoming cold wintry nights and days........we have a heavy blanket, but want the baby big and strong enough to withstand the temps.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Teeallmee said:


> I have no doubt that Sage will....Shadow , on he other hand.....who knows. She is 365 days in foal (according to her her previous owners' calculations/report). If she goes much longer, I will be gravely concerned! One, b/c many late term foals ( and mares) have complications and two...it's getting cooler now that fall is around the corner. I don't want to compromise the health of the foal due to upcoming cold wintry nights and days........we have a heavy blanket, but want the baby big and strong enough to withstand the temps.


Hang in there. Hopefully very soon!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Teeallmee said:


> ...it's getting cooler now that fall is around the corner. I don't want to compromise the health of the foal due to upcoming cold wintry nights and days........we have a heavy blanket, but want the baby big and strong enough to withstand the temps.


That was our concerns too. We knew that our mare was pregnant this spring and we were worried that she would foal before it started warming up. Winter seemed to hang on forever but spring finally came around. 

She was still pregnant in August and our concerns grew again that she would foal late in the year. Hopefully this winter won't be too bad for these late foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ok, any news on Shadow?


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Still nothing Falcor........I am really thinking that this is a phantom pregnancy!! She has filled up teats that can be expressed, but no bag. Her vulva is tight and I do not see movement........my husband and I are convinced that she didn't "take" the night she got out to woo he stallion like her previous owner thought. She would be 369 days preggo today. Whatever will be Shall Be......I refuse to go insane any longer! We have turned her out with her barn buddies, but are still keeping a VERY close eye on her.........she seems much happier since she was in a separate paddock for over a month! Being back o school with my new students has kept me occupied and less obsessed with watching and waiting.....but I am still watching and waiting for you, Sarah and ms Lady.......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Was this mare never preg checked by a vet?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How is Shadow? Any change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I had a friend whose mare had a perfectly healthy colt at 370 days this year and another who had a healthy baby at 374. As per the question above though, did the vet confirm pregnancy?


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Was this mare never preg checked by a vet?


I had the vet up in the spring to give vaccinations. While she was here, Shadow Freaked out badly when the vet inserted the needle! ( I had only had her for obout 2 months t the time....had no idea how she responded to vaccinated). I asked the vet to confirm whether or not she was pregnant, but the vet said that she would have to tranquilize her in order to take blood for the preggo test. She said she didn't have time to do it then......my husband was against the idea....he is such a softie and said that we should just let nature take its course and continue watching for signs. We had a foal born on our farm 2 years ago and were familiar with the signs and care or a pregnant mare. Just this past month I called the vet again and she insisted that she even tranquilize her to do an ultra sound. Shadow really gave her a run for her money! Again...my husband was not happy with that alternative! I plan on calliing another vet in the area if something doesn't happen by the end of this month. 
I contacted her former owner and she confirmed that she got out only one night with a stud. She sold her with the info that she may be preggo. My husband and I just planned on preparing for a foal. We bought her b/c she is really sweet and a safe mount for trails. If she is pregnant, we will keep her baby forever.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not that you can probably answer this, but WHAT IS WITH THESE VETS AND THE BLOOD TEST B.S.? You're the 2nd person I've heard whose vet wanted to do blood instead of just palpating or ultrasounding.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dream catcher.... Seems like the mare was being holy hell for vaccines, let alone trying to palpate without stocks.... Though I don't understand why they didn't tranq to confirm it. I can't handle "maybe", though.

I have been hearing quite a few people not preg checking with palpations... Seems like playing with fire to me.... The risk of twins is too high to play roulette with, IMHO.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not that you can probably answer this, but WHAT IS WITH THESE VETS AND THE BLOOD TEST B.S.? You're the 2nd person I've heard whose vet wanted to do blood instead of just palpating or ultrasounding.


My vet only did blood tests from my mare who gave birth 2 years ago. Never palpitated or gave an ultrasound throughout her entire pregnancy! We were lucky that she didn't have twins...although the foal was a big filly!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd be finding a new vet that knew what they were doing. As for no stocks, you can still contain the mare in a stall and put hay bales along side and behind her to stop her from kicking, that's known as an "Amish Stock", twitch her and get it done. Or have her hauled in to the office or another farm where there is a good sturdy stock.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd be getting a hand up there right about now hun


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Seems like the mare was being holy hell for vaccines, let alone trying to palpate without stock


My horse is the biggest wuss with needles, and throws a huge fuss. When I had her ultrasounded (for the first time ever), I don't think she even noticed that there was someone all up in her business back there. Ears were pricked forward the entire time and she didn't move a muscle - however, she was in stocks. Sometimes, you just never know how they're going to react.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How is it going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Find a new vet.

the one you have now obviously isn't smart enough to figure out if a mare is pregnant or not. Either that or the vet just doesnt give a darn. this is silly. Your maiden mare has been pregnant for Over a year if her breeding date was really Sept 6th.

beside you've never even had confirmation that she IS INDEED IN FOAL. Why wouldn't you do anything to find out for sure? because itll stress the mare? That's silly. She'll get over any stress quickly.

Quite frankly, if she is pregnant. I think your risking your mare and the unborn foal by not getting the proper vet care.

has she even had pre-foaling shots? Nothing has been mentioned about them that i see. especially considering this mare is nasty about shots.

she doesn't look pregnant in any of the pictures that I've seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Where did you go? How is Shadow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry. I have been soooo busy at school. I am having surgery tomorrow and needed to prepare for a sub teacher for the next 3 months while I am out of work. I am having a torn rotator cuff repaired! In the meantime, Shadow is fine....she is starting to grow her velvety winter coat! Believe it or not, I am praying that she is not pregnant at this point. She has filled udders...that's it! Never seen that happen before! All that anxiety for nothing! But she is healthy, so I am happy!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck with your surgery, I hope all goes well and pain free! I hope Shadow behaves while you are recovering. Keep us posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Good to see you back (for a little while anyways)! Keep us posted on your surgery and Shadow. My sister is just finishing up her pt for her rotator cuff surgery she had in August. Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery (and if Shadow is pregnant, she holds off until you feel better)!!!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Surgery went well......started Physical therapy....the Weather is beautiful, ...
my mares are all well. Shadow, my little Boo Bear, hasn't changed. She is looking rounder, but it could be the start of her winter coat. Now that I am off from work, I will have all the time in the world to dote on a foal.........whatever will be Shall-be. I just wish Falcor and ms lady have better luck than me!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We have a crazy week this week, we have to go out of town 2 days, so our son will go check on her. I'm sure she'll have it while we are gone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

It seems hit and miss with all of us! Don't ya just hate it when life intervenes? LOL


----------



## Melzie71 (Oct 10, 2013)

So did Shadow ever foal?


----------

